# And so the bond develops...



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

So this isn't really anything newsworthy--Rocket and I don't compete in any sports or competition trials. I do try to make his life filled with experiences and training opportunities, both mental and physical that challenge him and encourage him to develop fully and feel like he has "work" to do, but again, we don't do anything formal. So I know this will seem very trite to some, but it made me feel good today and I had to share it somewhere. And where better but a place filled with people who know what I'm talking about?

Rocket has really become my running partner. We get stopped almost every run by passerby who compliment me on his leash behavior and his looks. (My favorite one so far is when people tell me our "hair" matches! :crazy Today though, I got the best one ever yet: A gal pulled over after she passed us, and as we went by, her window was down so I pulled my ear bud out and slowed down. We chatted for a minute, she did the usual "Is he some sort of Belgian Shepherd? (sigh) but then she said the most wonderful thing. "You can tell he really loves running with you. I see you two all the time, and I'm always amazed at the bond I can tell you two have. He just moves with you like an ice dancer or something! And I've watched you two when you're stopped and he's staring at you--such a beautiful sight to see a dog like that." 

I was so afraid that he wouldn't like running. I mean, it's not that exciting. A couple of times a run, I let him stop and sniff (after I give permission, which is what she meant by seeing us stop and him "watch me") but only for about 20-30 seconds. He is allowed 1-2 'markings', which must occur on the stop. So it's kind of repetitive for him. But if I DARE to even THINK about leaving without him.... And he does seem to enjoy it. So the fact that a bystander noticed it made me feel like I wasn't imagining this deep bond that is developing between us. And when I go back to work in the spring, we won't have all day together anymore and it really will be just our runs that are our "alone" time, heh. Anyhow, I just wanted to share that it made me feel good. 

Oh and one more thing: I got him to jump in the back of our '79 Ford truck yesterday, and not with the tailgate down, either. Over the side--on his second try! I was standing in the bed, cleaning it out, and he was whining a bit. So I said "UP!" and by gosh he jumped. He fell back, looked at me like "Now what? Can I actually make it?" So I said "You can do it boy! UP!!" and he cleared the side! I was so proud of him. It seems to me that he really does trust what I say sometimes. :wub:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Sport or no sport, bonds are a beautiful thing <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's such a great story, Aimee. 

Rocket:wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, we know what you are talking about. 
They sure are remarkable creatures.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I know what you are talking about too.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What a great story! It's one thing as an owner to know you have that type of bond, but when someone else recognizes it it makes it even more special.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rocket is amazing! Especially when he'll jump into a FORD for his partner!! I bet he is an attraction or distraction. 
Too bad you can't take him to work, I wish I could take my dogs with me anywhere/everywhere, just to have the companionship.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha Jane


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That's truly beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I drive a Ford.  Rocket sounds great, and I can only imagine how good you felt by her comments! :wub: It's a very special bond between handler and GSD.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I come from a Ford family-- my dad was a highly respected mechanic in Spokane for over 50 years; Right now I'm the black sheep currently, because my regular rig is a Chevy suburban.  

I've been thinking about what she meant about us moving together, and it must be because we're constantly having to dodge big,giant, puddles on the side of the road,so we're always zigzagging. He stays in such a perfect heel for the most part, the leash has never been taut. If there's a big enough puddle, he goes on one side and I go on the other because I don't want to be out on the road that far out if I can help it. Much of our runs are along a highway where people do about 70. 

Ice dancing-- heh.


----------

